# Thermalright True Spirit 140 besser als HR-02 Macho ?!



## Wambo (16. Januar 2012)

Hi,

will mir grad den Macho kaufen, aber ich hab nun 3 Berichte gelesen, wo der Thermalright True Spirit 140 besser abschneidet als der HR-02 Macho!
Ist da was dran, oder ist der Macho schon besser?
Info: Besitze nen Core i7 2600k & will ihn auch übertakten.

Gruß


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Januar 2012)

Naja wenn die sich leistungsmäßig tatsächlich so wenig nehmen würde ich nur aus Platzgründen zum True Spirit greifen, bin zufrieden mit meinem Macho aber der Platzbedarf ist schon gewaltig.

Wenn du hohe Heatspreader auf deinem Ram hast rate ich vom Macho ab.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Januar 2012)

Die beiden tun sich kaum was.
Das Hauptproblem beim True Spirit sind die 170mm Höhe...


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Januar 2012)

Wobei der Macho auch mit 162mm angegeben is...

Das mit der Höhe hab ich auf den ersten Blick übersehen, das ist schon ein wichtiges Detail.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Januar 2012)

Die meisten Gehäusehersteller rechnen aber nur mit Maximal 160-165mm Höhe, die man gerade so dann noch reinbekommt.
Die 170 sind dann doch eine Nummer zu groß.


----------



## elohim (17. Januar 2012)

Wenn er passt würde ich wohl auch den True Spirit 140 nehmen. die Unterschiede sind aber so oder so gering. Noch besser aber den Thermalright Archon also das besser verarbeitete Vorbild des TS140, welcher auch ein besseres Montagesystem etc hat und nicht die Welt mehr kostet:
Thermalright Archon (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


In ein standard Lian Li Midi Tower a la 7fn oder in ein Arc Midi passt der Archon/TS140


----------



## Wambo (17. Januar 2012)

Hab ein Fractal Design Arc, d.h. der True Spirit würd auch reinpassen.

Nein, hab nen Corsair Low Profile Ram, das ist nicht das Problem. Ich denke mit dem Macho sollte ich auch gut beraten sein, oder?
Oder doch den True Spirit? Welchen würdet ihr nun empfehlen, wenn ihr einen leisen Betrieb haben wollt. Muss den <1h kaufen, damit er bis Freitag da ist.. (Amazon --> Österreich).

Gruß


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Januar 2012)

Beide haben den gleichen Lüfter!
Der Macho ist eher auf niedrige Drehzahlen ausgelegt.


----------



## Wambo (17. Januar 2012)

D.h. Macho ist leiser? Lüftung wäre ja ausreichend Vorhanden, 2x 140mm Front, 1x 140mm Deckel 1x 140mm Heck..

Ich weiß halt nicht. Der Macho ist halt extrem riesig. Wenn der True Spirit das auf 1-2° genauso gut Schafft, aber deuuuuuuutlich Schlanker ist, wäre der eher zu empfehlen, oder doch den Macho?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Januar 2012)

Also wenn dir der True Spirit eher zusagt, dann nimm ihn.
Solange der nicht passiv betrieben werden soll, dann sollte der das fast genau so gut hinbekommen!


----------



## Wambo (17. Januar 2012)

Passiv auf keinen Fall. Geht mit nem i7 2600k Wohl sehr schlecht.

Von der Lautstärke her sind die eh beide gleich, oder? Ist ja der selbe Lüfter.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Januar 2012)

Jupp, die Lautstärke sollte gleich sein!


----------



## Wambo (17. Januar 2012)

Okay, danke. Ist ja Sinnlos, nen Macho zu nehmen, wo 3x Dicker ist, das ganze Mainboard bedeckt als nen Schlanken, der eh genauso gut ist. Dazu spar ich mir den überlangen Schraubenzieher.

Nur kann ich keine Kompatibilitätsliste von den Mainboards dazu finden. Weiß nicht ob mein Asus P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3 unterstützt wird. Weiß einer da mehr? Ich mein, nicht das ein PCIe x16 Slot belegt wird.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Januar 2012)

Hast du das Board schon?
Dann nimm einfach das Lineal und miss die Strecke vom PCIex16 Slot bis zur CPU.
Die Maße des True Spirit kann man ja herausfinden!


----------



## Wambo (17. Januar 2012)

Nein, leider nicht, ich hole es erst am Donnerstag ab.

Hmm, das ist doof. Warum können die keine Kompatibilitätsliste machen? Ich wollte den PC eigentlich am Freitag/Samstag zuammenbauen, bei Amazon dauert der Versand aber 2-3 Tage nach A.. :/

Hat kein anderer dieses Board?
Der Macho ist ja kompatibel..


----------



## Raketenjoint (17. Januar 2012)

Wambo schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht, ich hole es erst am Donnerstag ab.
> 
> Hmm, das ist doof. Warum können die keine Kompatibilitätsliste machen? Ich wollte den PC eigentlich am Freitag/Samstag zuammenbauen, bei Amazon dauert der Versand aber 2-3 Tage nach A.. :/
> 
> Hat kein anderer dieses Board?


 
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland Hier sind ein paar Händler aufgelistet. Aber ganz ehrlich PCIe 3.0 sind unnötig. Kein Nutzen.

Außerdem Betreibe ich den Macho oft Semipassiv. Dort hat der True Spirit natürlich keine Chance. Bei Office steigen die Temperaturen kaum.
*Achtung: Das Halterungssystem des Macho ist zu einigen LGA 1155 inkompatibel (insbesondere Asus P8P67 --> P8Z68). Er stößt an einen Kühlkörper des Mainboards. Vermutlich gibt es das gleiche Problem auch mit dem True Spirit. Lösung: die paar Cent teure Montageplatte nachkaufen. Wäre sonst sehr ärgerlich.*


----------



## Wambo (17. Januar 2012)

Das Montageproblem ist ja seit September behoben. Du meinst den neuen Asus-Montagerahmen, oder? Der wird doch standardmäßig seit September ausgeliefert. Der ist beim Macho enthalten, aufm Bild vom Truespirit sieht der genauso aus.
Das Mainboard hab ich schon, dazu brauch ich keine Beratung, aber danke. Mir fehlt nurnoch der Kühler.

Semi-Passiv hatte ich nicht vor.


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (18. Januar 2012)

Der True Spirit ist der leisere, Tempunterschied ist etwa 0,5 Grad auf die kommts nicht drauf an!
Würde also den True nehmen


----------



## elohim (18. Januar 2012)

da sitzt der gleiche Lüfter drauf, wieso sollte einer leiser sein als der andere?


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (18. Januar 2012)

Habe ich in einer PCGH ausgabe gelesen...
Die Vorletze
Wenn du willst kann ich genau Daten nochmal nachschauen


----------



## elohim (18. Januar 2012)

liegt wohl dann daran, dass gleiche Lüfter gewisse Fertigungstoleranzen bezüglich der maximalen Drehzahl haben  (+/-10%) . Der True Spirit hatte vielleicht 1350 Umdrehungen, der HR-02 1250, ergo wäre der TS140 lauter. Kann natürlich auch genausogut andersherum sein, je nachdem was du für ein Exemplar erwischst.


----------



## Wambo (18. Januar 2012)

So. Hab den True Spirit heute morgen bestellt. Dooferweise hat ihn Amazon heute noch nicht versendet >.<
Ich werd euch dann meine Erfahrungen schildern.

Hoffe mal der ist nicht viel schlechter als der Macho & es kein Fehlkauf war.


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (18. Januar 2012)

Mach dir keine Sorgen, der ist besser 
Habe in einem Review gelesen, der ist leiser und bessere Leistung


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Januar 2012)

MagicMerlin22 schrieb:


> Mach dir keine Sorgen, der ist besser
> Habe in einem Review gelesen, der ist leiser und bessere Leistung


 

Zeig mal die Review, denn das widerspricht dem was hier auf 3 Seiten zusammengetragen wurde.

Wenn ich den Threadersteller richtig verstanden hab waren letztendlich die Abmessungen der Kaufgrund.


----------



## Wambo (18. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ja, die Abmessungen waren auch eine große Rolle.
Die Leistung natürlich auch. Doch ich muss Melrin zustimmen, ich hab zahlreiche Reviews (auch ein PCGHX Test) gesehen, wo der True Spirit zumindest fast gleich gut abschneidet. Das war letzen Endes der Kaufgrund. Der True Spirit ist viel Dünner & mit dem Macho wäre oben gar kein Platz mehr gewesen, für 1-2°C. Hab nen Fractal Arc, also wäre Platz das kleinste Problem, doch ich finde es trotzdem angenehmer, nicht so ein "Monster" zu haben. Solange der Kühler nicht mehr als 40° im Idle hat, gehts wohl in Ordnung (wobei das die Obergrenze wäre).
Ich werd schauen und berichten, wenn er nichts ist kann ich mir immer noch den Macho kaufen.

Gruß


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Januar 2012)

@ Wambo: Das passt schon so, mich interessiert nur wie aus "fast gleich gut" ein "bessere Leistung und leiser" wird.


----------



## elohim (18. Januar 2012)

"leiser" ist wie schon gesagt Quatsch, da gleicher Lüfter.

Der TS140 ist laut den meissten Tests in etwa gleich gut bzw ein wenig besser. Der HR-02 taugt aber dafür besser für sehr langsamdrehende Lüfter und (Semi-)Passiv Betrieb.


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (18. Januar 2012)

Kann mir jmd sagen was semipassiv ist ?
Ach und er ist 0,1 Sone leiser was ja nicht die Welt ist


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Januar 2012)

Semi-Passiv bedeutet das am Kühler kein Lüfter montiert ist, aber im Case befinden sich noch Lüfter, daher "halb"-passiv.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Januar 2012)

Icke&Er hat ihn hier im Forum getestet: *

*[Review] Thermalright True Spirit 140 im PCGHX-Check - Thermalrights neuer Geniestreich?

=> Der True Spirit kühlt besser

Im Einkaufsführer der PCGH steht, dass die Kühlleistung und die Laustärke identisch sind.


----------



## elohim (18. Januar 2012)

MagicMerlin22 schrieb:


> Kann mir jmd sagen was semipassiv ist ?
> Ach und er ist 0,1 Sone leiser was ja nicht die Welt ist


 
na du bist ja einer  willst das partout nicht verstehen


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (18. Januar 2012)

sorry, ich dachte eben der Test sei mit 1 sone differenz gewesen, *schäm*
aber erklär mir mal ne semipassive kühlung


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Januar 2012)

Semipassiv heißt, dass der Lüfter erst ab einer bestimmten Temperatur eingeschaltet wird.


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (18. Januar 2012)

Danke...
Das ist ja interessant!
Würdet ihr mir dann einen Macho oder true spirit 140 empfehlen?
Ich habe gehört dass der Macho wenn alles auf Silent ist bisschen schleift, wie ist das mit dem True S.?
Und ist der Silver arrow viel besser?


----------



## blautemple (19. Januar 2012)

MagicMerlin22 schrieb:


> Danke...
> Das ist ja interessant!
> Würdet ihr mir dann einen Macho oder true spirit 140 empfehlen?
> Ich habe gehört dass der Macho wenn alles auf Silent ist bisschen schleift, wie ist das mit dem True S.?
> Und ist der Silver arrow viel besser?


emm wie schon zig mal gesagt wurde, haben die den gleichen lüfter, also würden wenn dann beide schleifen, da sie den gleichen lüfter haben. und auf die erste frage werde ich sicher nicht antworten.


----------

